# N Scale Helix



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is by s40er1733
Quote
Thanks for compliment. The base is exactly 3' x 4', when I cut the plywood for the track beds I drew out an oval a hair less then that with the road bed about 5" wide to accommodate 2 tracks. The threaded rods are 1/4". I laid all of the flex track with the flexible piece on the inside of the loop to minimize waist and did solder each of the rail joiners, but there are insulated rail joiners approx 15 to 20' increments to split the run﻿ into separate blocks. Quote
s40er1733 9 months ago 

With research, I found out the grade is just under 2 %

The ascending link. 
The descending link


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That was a nice one. Pretty cool how the whole trackage is done in flex. I wonder how much shorter the outside rail was? I would guess you would have to do a trimming on the inner rail, ever few pieces. Hopefully when I do another layout, I'll have room to try one.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm dizzy watching that ... :retard: ...

Pretty cool, though ... that's the most helix loops I've seen. I like his vertical tie-rod (threaded rod?) support system ... looks like he was able to spin nuts/washers to get each support to the exact right height.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've been considering the threaded rod construction as well. My plans call for 2 helixs, each of them double track (total 4 wide.) My tracks will be 36", 33", 30" and 27" radius.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was thinking on a helix, but it would take a lot of space on my O-scale layout. I suspect I'd have to do at least O54 curves, that chews up a lot of space. I may have to be content with multiple levels.


----------



## Jammer Six (Feb 10, 2011)

The only "issue" I see may not be an issue for anyone else.

That product only comes in one size, so an N scale guy is stuck with an HO scale circle.

By my Wily Coyote calculations, an N scale helix that pulls 3% only needs to be 32 inches in diameter.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jammer Six said:


> That product only comes in one size, so an N scale guy is stuck with an HO scale circle.


I'm confused 

"That product" ??? Isn't this custom work we're looking at ???

Set me straight ...

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was waiting for someone to ask that question.  I also thought this was strictly a *one-off* home-brew.


----------



## Jammer Six (Feb 10, 2011)

*Sorry*

I thought that was this product:

http://www.easyhelix.com/

I could be wrong.

It's happened.

In theory.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ha ha ... reminds me of my favorite quotes ... I use it a lot:

"I'm always right. I'm never wrong. I thought I was wrong, once, but I was mistaken!"

That helix is close to the one in this thread, though I wonder if the one here is a custom near-clone.

Either way, it's a clever concept to use the vertical tie-rod type of supports. Easily adjustable, I'd think.

Cheers,

TJ


----------

